# AuthenticWatches.com



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Has anyone bought from authenticwatches.com in the past? Are they legit or would you consider them grey market?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Grey market, legit.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not sure they always have the watch on hand. Or at least that is the impression I got when I tried to order from them once. Unfortunately for me, they got all my information before I found this out. Very ethnic speaking group for operating in the states. I'd pass and look elsewhere.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought my speedmaster bracelet from there. All was well.


----------



## GrnLantern (Nov 10, 2016)

TellingTime said:


> I'm not sure they always have the watch on hand. Or at least that is the impression I got when I tried to order from them once. Unfortunately for me, they got all my information before I found this out. *Very ethnic speaking group for operating in the states. I'd pass and look elsewhere.*


If I only did business with jewelers who don't sound "ethnic" I'd be missing out on a lot of great deals and high quality products.

This is the United States. We embrace different ethnicities.


----------



## GrnLantern (Nov 10, 2016)

They're legit. Grey Market dealer.

Haven't purchased anything from them as I've always gotten better deals at Jomashop and Watchmaxx (the other "large" and legit Grey Market dealers). Prestige Time is another.


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

They are a legit gray market dealer with a reputation or poor communication. Their Shtick is long cheap warranty, but I'm not sure that I'd send my watch to them for service.

Me? I'd go with the guy in Chicago or Joma but aside from communication I've not heard anything bad about AW.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

GrnLantern said:


> If I only did business with jewelers who don't sound "ethnic" I'd be missing out on a lot of great deals and high quality products.
> 
> This is the United States. We embrace different ethnicities.


I had to speak with them on the phone and it was difficult to understand them at times.


----------



## GrnLantern (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd never ever ever send my watch to a Grey Market dealer for warranty work.

As far as I'm concerned, when I buy from a GM Dealer, I'm getting zero warranty with my watch.

The savings tends to offset the cost of getting a real warranty by sending the watch in for service to the manufacturer directly. Save $2k, spend $600 (total, including insured shipping), get a 2+ year factory warranty. Win.

If the math doesn't add up, don't buy GM.

Jomashop customer service is shaky over email, too. I try to minimize customer service interactions unless it's with my actual AD.


----------



## jrh1194 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have purchased from them in the past. No problems. Watch is the real thing with serial numbers. I was able to register it with the manufacturer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

AW is GTG.


----------



## charliep (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had good luck with authentic watches as well as jomashop. I would not hesitate to buy from either again. I have even made a purchase and found it cheaper 2nd hand on the forum and sent it back, no questions asked.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

charliep said:


> *no questions asked*.


:rodekaart:roll::roll: LOL:-d:-d:-d


----------



## iwantwatches (Apr 1, 2017)

I recently purchased an omega seamaster aqua terra from them. I was very hesitant to purchase from grey market but their customer service staff assured me that the item i was purchasing was authentic and that i could always send it back if not satisfied. As promised the watch was brand new, arrived in factory box with user manual and everything else that comes with it. I took it to an omega boutique and they confirmed that the watch was authentic. very happy with my purchase and savings. will definitely go to them first for my next purchase.


----------



## pianomankd (Nov 23, 2016)

I've had great experience with AW.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

I have bought about three watches through them. Two so far this year. Haven't had any issues. "Free" overnight shipping so it's pretty easy. Click buy, next day the watch is at your doorstep or in a locked FedEx box for pickup.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMack (Jun 8, 2015)

Wife bought my PO8500 from them recently, I didnt directly deal with them as it was a surprise gift but she bought the XL and I wanted the 42mm they exchanged them for us no issues and quick turn around.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

My buddy ordered a Speedy Pro yesterday from AW and received it today. Free overnight shipping and lifetime warranty. He's happy with them.


----------



## CantonCanuck (Jul 10, 2009)

iwantwatches said:


> I recently purchased an omega seamaster aqua terra from them. I was very hesitant to purchase from grey market but their customer service staff assured me that the item i was purchasing was authentic and that i could always send it back if not satisfied. As promised the watch was brand new, arrived in factory box with user manual and everything else that comes with it. I took it to an omega boutique and they confirmed that the watch was authentic. very happy with my purchase and savings. will definitely go to them first for my next purchase.


You took a grey market purchase to an Omega boutique to confirm that it was authentic. Wow, I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall to witness that conversation!


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

cb1111 said:


> They are a legit gray market dealer with a reputation or poor communication. Their Shtick is long cheap warranty, but I'm not sure that I'd send my watch to them for service.
> 
> Me? I'd go with the guy in Chicago or Joma but aside from communication I've not heard anything bad about AW.


Chitown/Sergey is absolutely a fantastic option (the "guy" in Chicago I am quite confident the poster above is referencing), definitely start there if you want to buy by through a "website". I've dabbled with AW, joma, and watchmaxx sites also but found you can get even better deals WITH a MANUFACTURERS warranty (and therefore real papers) by finding the right personal connections, many of whom are on these boards -- trust me, finding that right contact is game changing if u are someone who is price sensitive and doesn't want to go AD or missed a LTD release from ad.

But if you go "website" grey, chitown.com should be your first look (he lists here too); only downside is that his selection is smaller, so u may not find what u are looking for there. For websites with full selections, watchmaxx is another one to think about, and i would recommend them over joma / aw because of this: out of the bigger grey market companies, they are the one place that you can get a manufacturers warranty with the purchase but you have to request it before buying (extra cost of 150 to 250 US and not available on all watches). But a MW can be worth way more than that not only in the event of problems, but way easier to sell again when u have full papers even if warranty is expired. And imo, everyone should take advantage of a service near end of MW.

Another thing to remember if u go "website" grey market such as joma or aw: most of these guys will price match, so find a cheaper price then go to whatever place you feel comfortable and try to get that deal. If they know you are shopping, you can get a better deal and negotiate free overnight shipping (aw is free overnight regardless). I personally no longer buy from these sites, but hopefully this info is helpful for those of you that are buying from those websites. Personally, even though the watches with AW and joma are authentic, I would be hesitant for a big purchase to buy without a warranty or papers.

Regardless, I strongly recommend the folks that are still doing joma or AW, find a good contact here and also look at chitownwatches.com. Of course, I'm happy to give advice or intros (and have no skin in that game!), feel feee to DM me. You get better deals than even joma, manufacturer warranties, and therefore real papers that protects you in the event of problems with your watch and also makes reselling much easier if you decide you to sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

crf said:


> Chitown/Sergey is absolutely a fantastic option (the "guy" in Chicago I am quite confident the poster above is referencing), definitely start there if you want to buy by through a "website". I've dabbled with AW, joma, and watchmaxx sites also but found you can get even better deals WITH a MANUFACTURERS warranty (and therefore real papers) by finding the right personal connections, many of whom are on these boards -- trust me, finding that right contact is game changing if u are someone who is price sensitive and doesn't want to go AD or missed a LTD release from ad.
> 
> But if you go "website" grey, chitown.com should be your first look (he lists here too); only downside is that his selection is smaller, so u may not find what u are looking for there. For websites with full selections, watchmaxx is another one to think about, and i would recommend them over joma / aw because of this: out of the bigger grey market companies, they are the one place that you can get a manufacturers warranty with the purchase but you have to request it before buying (extra cost of 150 to 250 US and not available on all watches). But a MW can be worth way more than that not only in the event of problems, but way easier to sell again when u have full papers even if warranty is expired. And imo, everyone should take advantage of a service near end of MW.
> 
> ...


Can't access either of the URLs you provided above, chitown.com and chitownwatches.com are both invalid.


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Can't access either of the URLs you provided above, chitown.com and chitownwatches.com are both invalid.


My bad -- no "s" -- https://www.chitownwatch.com

Not a huge selection on the site, but decent pricing and the owner can get other pieces if u request. But again, also tons of people, even on these boards, that can beat Grey market pricing or better for a brand new watch, stamped by ad, with MW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knickfan (Nov 25, 2016)

like others have said... I've bought a watch from them (Hamilton)... got a very good price and all went smoothly


----------



## rodeobanker (Feb 28, 2017)

crf said:


> Chitown/Sergey is absolutely a fantastic option (the "guy" in Chicago I am quite confident the poster above is referencing), definitely start there if you want to buy by through a "website". I've dabbled with AW, joma, and watchmaxx sites also but found you can get even better deals WITH a MANUFACTURERS warranty (and therefore real papers) by finding the right personal connections, many of whom are on these boards -- trust me, finding that right contact is game changing if u are someone who is price sensitive and doesn't want to go AD or missed a LTD release from ad.
> 
> But if you go "website" grey, chitown.com should be your first look (he lists here too); only downside is that his selection is smaller, so u may not find what u are looking for there. For websites with full selections, watchmaxx is another one to think about, and i would recommend them over joma / aw because of this: out of the bigger grey market companies, they are the one place that you can get a manufacturers warranty with the purchase but you have to request it before buying (extra cost of 150 to 250 US and not available on all watches). But a MW can be worth way more than that not only in the event of problems, but way easier to sell again when u have full papers even if warranty is expired. And imo, everyone should take advantage of a service near end of MW.
> 
> ...


Very helpful information! Thank you!

On the Watchmaxx extra manufactures warranty, do you call them for the request? Was poking around the site and didn't see any info on it.


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

rodeobanker said:


> Very helpful information! Thank you!
> 
> On the Watchmaxx extra manufactures warranty, do you call them for the request? Was poking around the site and didn't see any info on it.


NP! Yes -- I would call them and they will add it to your cart as additional purchase if they can get it for the watch you are requesting. To be clear, they definitely are not my "go to" source -- I know joma, watchmaxx, etc are legit, but if you don't go AD and want a new piece, you can get the same or better price through individual relationships that buy a ton directly from ADs at big discounts so know the true origin of your watch, instead of the overseas back channels used by the big grey market dealers -- I have only bought one piece from watchmaxx and got the warranty this way -- I was close on two other watches with them (and had warranties there added also), but ended up getting better deals elsewhere. So, I am not an expert on how they work, but can say that for the piece I ended up buying from them (a panerai) was as advertised; authentic, brand new, and with a warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeobanker (Feb 28, 2017)

crf said:


> NP! Yes -- I would call them and they will add it to your cart as additional purchase if they can get it for the watch you are requesting. To be clear, they definitely are not my "go to" source -- I know joma, watchmaxx, etc are legit, but if you don't go AD and want a new piece, you can get the same or better price through individual relationships that buy a ton directly from ADs at big discounts so know the true origin of your watch, instead of the overseas back channels used by the big grey market dealers -- I have only bought one piece from watchmaxx and got the warranty this way -- I was close on two other watches with them (and had warranties there added also), but ended up getting better deals elsewhere. So, I am not an expert on how they work, but can say that for the piece I ended up buying from them (a panerai) was as advertised; authentic, brand new, and with a warranty.


Hopefully you haven't had to use the warranty, but do you know that the warranty is legit and recognized through panerai? The watch I'm looking for is an Omega, so will call and ask!

Thanks again.


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

rodeobanker said:


> Hopefully you haven't had to use the warranty, but do you know that the warranty is legit and recognized through panerai? The watch I'm looking for is an Omega, so will call and ask!
> 
> Thanks again.


Will DM you -- no, i have not had to use the warranty, watch has been perfect! But as far as I know (and I researched this when i bought my first panerai), you don't have to register it online like you would with a Patek or an AP. Perhaps there is a Panerai expert that can correct me (if I need to register, would love to know!), but as far as I know, you don't need to.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think in general the higher the price of a GM dealer the better service/communication you get.

DavidSW and Prestige Time I have had good experiences with. 

I wouldn't order from AW. They dont seem to have what I want in stock and the site just rubs me the wrong way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

